# Getting yourself out in the market.



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the subjects that is discussed heavily on this forum is getting you stuff to market. First you have to open your mind to all the formats that are available. A lot of you try, and very hard indeed to sell on line.. You have invested time and a lot of money you could be sending me to your business (did you get that) But there is a market for tees other than websites, cafe press and yes clothing stores. last week I posted that I was talking to a new portrait photo shop about them selling personalized tee shirts. we made a deal and I am now in his shop. I carried this a step further as I told him I would give him a free personalized tee as a giveaway. He was happy about that. I made a tee up actually 2 One form to wear with his business name, the other is on the display and the third will be given to the lucky winner. He sells the tee to his clients e mails me a picture and I do his tees for him. The cost to me so for has been about $6.00. it will be 9 when I give the other shirt. But I now have a store that sells my product. me I just wait for the business. OK show of hands How many of you do this.. OK.. I am not done.. After delivering display I visited a camera shop.. very large one that does developing but is privately owned. Buyer liked the idea and will present it to owner tonight. So open up your minds and put that equipment to work.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Please excuse errors in my message. . I am getting old and my right eye is not focusing today.. anyone have a walker they want to sell..


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Good point lou. Good luck with this, and Keep us posted on how this works out.

The only thing that I am thinking is, if this turns out to be a good product for the shop, they will probably buy a heat press and do it themselves.

If it isnt a big product, you could be left with an annoyance that places an order once a month.

I guess somewhere in the middle is ideal for something like this.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jdr8271 said:


> The only thing that I am thinking is, if this turns out to be a good product for the shop, they will probably buy a heat press and do it themselves.


If they think of that. They may not realise how easy it would be to move inhouse.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

Solmu said:


> If they think of that. They may not realise how easy it would be to move inhouse.


Or they may not be interested in doing it themselves at all... As a lot of us are finding out, running a small business is time consuming. If they can outsource their T-shirt production and feel they're making a good profit, it leaves them time to take care of other aspects of their business.

For example, a lot of people on this board outsource their silkscreening when they could be making more profit per shirt by doing it themselves... There are trade-offs and everyone's situation is unique.


----------

